# Catch Box



## donald1127 (Dec 23, 2014)

I need a idea for a catch box i use a archery target and cant find my ammo i even tried using a magnet to find it but it didnt work. Any ideas or blue prints?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40039-your-catchbox/


----------

